# Curious George - Racist or not?



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Last night I was discussing the upcoming election with a guy who called, in all seriousness, Obama Curious George. Not once, but twice.

I thought he was being a racist and told him so, though he insisted he wasn't being a racist.

What do you think--is calling Obama Curious George racist or not?


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2008)

[youtube]7kGPhpvqtOc[/youtube]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Might have to explain this one, not everyone knows the cartoon in question. And yes that would be a form of racism. Not just because Curious George is a monkey but because it has no bearing on Obama at all in any way form or shape EXCEPT the racial "monkey" part.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Last night I was discussing the upcoming election with a guy who called, in all seriousness, Obama Curious George. Not once, but twice.
> 
> I thought he was being a racist and told him so, though he insisted he wasn't being a racist.
> 
> What do you think--is calling Obama Curious George racist or not?


Yes very much so for the same reason Retired said! The guys was pretty much calling him a monkey and was to chicken to admit it.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Or, he could have been saying Obama doesn't realize the consequences of his actions, and he's more like a curious child that's bound to get into trouble.

Hell.. The Curious George character is aimed at 3 year old children.. How someone can find that racist is beyond me.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Or, he could have been saying Obama doesn't realize the consequences of his actions, and he's more like a curious child that's bound to get into trouble.
> 
> Hell.. The Curious George character is aimed at 3 year old children.. How someone can find that racist is beyond me.



Simple and you know it.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Simple and you know it.



Sure. If one is looking for a reason to be pissed off, or offended...


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Or, he could have been saying Obama doesn't realize the consequences of his actions, and he's more like a curious child that's bound to get into trouble.
> 
> Hell.. The Curious George character is aimed at 3 year old children.. How someone can find that racist is beyond me.


Couldn't he of used a different cartoon character that wasn't a monkey!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Sure. If one is looking for a reason to be pissed off, or offended...



Wrong. If one gets the reference one SHOULD be offended when it is directed at a black man that has NONE of the characteristics of the cartoon monkey. Obama is neither child like nor childish. He has a clear idea ( it is wrong but) of what he wants, why he wants it and what he thinks it will accomplish.

Claiming he is any of those things would indicate to me a lame excuse to cover up a racist comment. Want to call him child like? Go right ahead, but if you use Curious George you are being insensitive and most likely down right racist.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Couldn't he of used a cartoon character that wasn't a monkey!



Can't Obama get over it and quit the faux outrage?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Couldn't he of used a cartoon character that wasn't a monkey!



Name one that had no regard for consequence, and no ability to think beyond "what if".


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Can't Obama get over it and quit the faux outrage?


That was between Ravi and some guy! Obama wasn't there!


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong. If one gets the reference one SHOULD be offended when it is directed at a black man that has NONE of the characteristics of the cartoon monkey. Obama is neither child like nor childish. He has a clear idea ( it is wrong but) of what he wants, why he wants it and what he thinks it will accomplish.
> 
> Claiming he is any of those things would indicate to me a lame excuse to cover up a racist comment. Want to call him child like? Go right ahead, but if you use Curious George you are being insensitive and most likely down right racist.



I got the reference, and I'm not the least bit offended.  Nor, can you go back and pick one racially, or otherwise insulting thing I've ever said against Obama, other than I'm not voting for him, and he's "All for change, going to change SOMETHING, but doesn't know WHAT or HOW"...

Personally, I think if you couldn't get pissed about something at least half a dozen times a day, you'd cease to go on breathing.   If you want to sit there and become more bitter than you already are, that's your perrogative..But don't try to bring the rest of the world down with you.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> That was between Ravi and some guy! Obama wasn't there!



and Ravi thought it was offensive to Obama----well then Ravi needs to get over it after she asks him if he was offended.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Name one that had no regard for consequence, and no ability to think beyond "what if".



Yosemite Sam comes to mind. Or Wily E. Coyote. That was with no effort at all. Further the Coyote or Sam would be more appropriate cause they pretend they know what they are doing.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Name one that had no regard for consequence, and no ability to think beyond "what if".


Dennis the Mennace!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Dennis the Mennace!



Even Better )


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Yosemite Sam comes to mind. Or Wily E. Coyote. That was with no effort at all. Further the Coyote or Sam would be more appropriate cause they pretend they know what they are doing.



They both spend their time trying to kill others... How does that fit again, exactly?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> They both spend their time trying to kill others... How does that fit again, exactly?



Ya a monkey for a black man fits so well indeed. Don't you really mean they are not black enough?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Dennis the Mennace!



Dennis the Menace is actually a fair example, tho not as globally known as Curious George.. So, you're going to crucify someone and accuse them of intentional recial slurs simply because they picked one character over another during a random conversation?

As I said.. Quit looking for ways to be pissed off, and ways for Obama to be victimized.  He's no more a victim of anything than you are.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya a monkey for a black man fits so well indeed. Don't you really mean they are not black enough?



Man you're dumb as a brick.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Dennis the Menace is actually a fair example, tho not as globally known as Curious George.. So, you're going to crucify someone and accuse them of intentional recial slurs simply because they picked one character over another during a random conversation?
> 
> As I said.. Quit looking for ways to be pissed off, and ways for Obama to be victimized.  He's no more a victim of anything than you are.



I call bullshit. Only the most ignorant of people would not realize the connection between Curious George and a black man. And even IF totally innocent only a MORON would say it.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I call bullshit. Only the most ignorant of people would not realize the connection between Curious George and a black man. And even IF totally innocent only a MORON would say it.



It's easy to SEE the connection - that doesn't mean it's automatically racist just because you declare it so.  She asked.. He said he wasn't being racist, that should have been the end of it.. But no.. It got dragged here, and now you guys are using it as an excuse to start yet another argument over petty bullshit because you have nothing better to do, and NEED something to be pissed off at.

Am I the only person who can see BOTH sides of this?  How it has the potential to NOT be racist?  Geeze.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Dennis the Menace is actually a fair example, tho not as globally known as Curious George.. So, you're going to crucify someone and accuse them of intentional recial slurs simply because they picked one character over another during a random conversation?
> 
> As I said.. Quit looking for ways to be pissed off, and ways for Obama to be victimized.  He's no more a victim of anything than you are.


Dennis the Menace I think is about as well known as Curious George, for one Dennis is in the morning comics. He was on during my parents generation and made a come back in my generation along with his own movie in I think the early 
90's. 
And If I was going to refer to a black man in a cartoon way I sure as hell would not use a monkey.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> It's easy to SEE the connection - that doesn't mean it's automatically racist just because you declare it so.  She asked.. He said he wasn't being racist, that should have been the end of it.. But no.. It got dragged here, and now you guys are using it as an excuse to start yet another argument over petty bullshit because you have nothing better to do, and NEED something to be pissed off at.
> 
> Am I the only person who can see BOTH sides of this?  How it has the potential to NOT be racist?  Geeze.



Apparently these days one just speculates and it is immediatley the truth and if you can't see it you're an idiot. Shallow


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

If being pissed off makes you all feel better about yourselves, go for it.  

Is the term "Curious George" going to change who each of you votes for this year?  I doubt it.  So what the hell does it really matter to you in the end, other than like I said, an excuse to bitch about something?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> If being pissed off makes you all feel better about yourselves, go for it.
> 
> Is the term "Curious George" going to change who each of you votes for this year?  I doubt it.  So what the hell does it really matter to you in the end, other than like I said, an excuse to bitch about something?



When Ravi starts a poll to see if people agree with her or not you KNOW it's going to be trouble.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

> Curious George - George is a monkey (actually a chimpanzee) living in Africa with his friends, until he follows Ted to what is apparently New York City. George is constantly curious, quite innocent of the consequences of his investigations, and compassionate. He is very clever and has an impressive proficiency in visual art, as well as a strong sense of natural beauty.



Gee.  I can see where _everyone_ would find a comparison to Curious George racist.


----------



## Gem (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not quite sure how one could legitimately claim that there is any sort of real comparison between Curious George and Barack Obama.  Obama is not overly "curious" in his dealings...and while Curious George always does end up "getting into things" and "starting trouble," these are not claims that are commonly associated with Barack Obama.  In order to make the connection, one has to really try...hence why I don't think its realistic that he did not mean it as a racist comment.  On the other hand, if someone brought a Mr. Magoo doll to a McCain rally...the connection would be obvious - he or she would be mocking McCain's age and perhaps calling him doddering...

That being said, who gives a fuck?  We all know that many racists are not going to vote for Obama because he is black.  We all know that many racists ARE going to vote for Obama because he is black.

There are assholes supporting both candidates - to point to them as some how representative of the "quintessential McCain and/or Obama supporter" is unfair and disingenuous, and this is sometimes where I see people taking this sort of argument.  Look at the idiot at the McCain rally - you guys are sad.  Why, because there were a few assholes in the crowd?  Do we really have to go tit for tat and put up all the idiots we can find at anti-war or anti-Bush or Obama speeches?   Its useless discourse that really has no deeper meaning other than making one side feel better about themselves while mocking the other side...I'm tired of it.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Gem said:


> I'm not quite sure how one could legitimately claim that there is any sort of real comparison between Curious George and Barack Obama.  Obama is not overly "curious" in his dealings...and while Curious George always does end up "getting into things" and "starting trouble," these are not claims that are commonly associated with Barack Obama.  In order to make the connection, one has to really try...hence why I don't think its realistic that he did not mean it as a racist comment.
> 
> That being said, who gives a fuck?  We all know that many racists are not going to vote for Obama because he is black.  We all know that many racists ARE going to vote for Obama because he is black.
> 
> There are assholes supporting both candidates - to point to them as some how representative of the "quintessential McCain and/or Obama supporter" is unfair and disingenuous.



No, but being inexperienced, and unaware of consequences ARE things that are commonly associated with him, which is a pretty childlike quality.

Maybe I'm just not so quick to jump on the racist bandwagon as you all are... *shrug*


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Apparently these days one just speculates and it is immediatley the truth and if you can't see it you're an idiot. Shallow


That's not a very nice thing to say about Shat.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

I think RGS is correct on this, btw.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I think RGS is correct on this, btw.



Of course you do.  You think anyone that agrees with you is correct - same as everyone else here.

While you're all slapping each other on the back for your perceived grasp of the obvious, at least I admitted there was another comparison he could have made, when someone else brought it up.  You're all simply insistent that it HAS to be racist, simply because Obama IS black.


----------



## Gem (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered Wrote:


> Maybe I'm just not so quick to jump on the racist bandwagon as you all are... *shrug*



Aw, isn't that nice for you - youre so much more open-minded than the rest of us, lol.

In reality, it isn't jumping on a racist bandwagon to see that there really isn't a logical reason for a person to compare a monkey doll with Barack Obama unless that person is trying to make a racial statement...its just a logical conclusion after considering what other statements he could be making.  

If I brought a Mr. Magoo doll with a McCain sticker on it to an Obama rally and claim that I wasn't making a statement about McCain's age or mental capacity...but rather that I was implying that even though McCain is older, things always seem to work out for him in the end...but it would be a weak argument...and everyone would know it.  

But go ahead and accuse people of jumping on the racist bandwagon for simply disagreeing with you...it certainly makes your point look much much stronger.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Gem said:


> Shattered Wrote:
> 
> 
> Aw, isn't that nice for you - youre so much more open-minded than the rest of us, lol.
> ...



Huh.  I happened to love Mr. Magoo back when I was a kid.

You've already made the claim that there can't possibly, in a million years, be any other reason for saying it..  Sounds like a bandwagon to me..


----------



## Gem (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered Wrote:


> You've already made the claim that there can't possibly, in a million years, be any other reason for saying it.. Sounds like a bandwagon to me..



Actually, no, that isn't what I have said.  I have stated that the other reasons are not logical.  Is it possible that this man is just the most clueless person alive and had no idea that comparing a monkey to an African-American man might be perceived as racial...OR the man knew full well that it would and did it for just that reason.

One of these explanations makes sense.  One of them does not.  You can cling to the explanation that doesn't for whatever reason you like.  I'll even go so far as to say its possible that you're right.  Its just not probable - and accusing people of jumping on racial bandwagons for choosing the most probable explanation of an event doesn't make it any more likely.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> and Ravi thought it was offensive to Obama----


I did? Now you just make things up, jebus, first Kathianne and now you.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Of course you do.  You think anyone that agrees with you is correct - same as everyone else here.
> .


Well, duh. RGS just happened to make a logical argument where you and dillweed did not.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I did? Now you just make things up, jebus, first Kathianne and now you.



Did you think it was offensive or not ?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Well, duh. RGS just happened to make a logical argument where you and dillweed did not.



Because we disagreed with you.  Had I jumped in and said "Oh definitely racist!" it would just be Dillo who didn't make a "logical" argument...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Did you think it was offensive or not ?


I thought it was racist. I was not personally offended. Racists crack me up, really.

And where you got the idea I thought Obama was offended is a mystery.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Because we disagreed with you.  Had I jumped in and said "Oh definitely racist!" it would just be Dillo who didn't make a "logical" argument...


Ah, I get it, you're stereotyping. No biggie.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I thought it was racist. I was not personally offended. Racists crack me up, really.
> 
> And where you got the idea I thought Obama was offended is a mystery.



my bad--I thought this was important.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> my bad--I thought this was important.


When has anything on a message board ever been important?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> When has anything on a message board ever been important?



Seeing you with your face stuffed with fries was pretty cool.


----------



## Jon (Oct 12, 2008)

Am I the only one who think Obama looks like Curious George? They have the same hairline, the same ears, and the same shaped head.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 12, 2008)

GOP- Palin Nuremburg Rally

[youtube]bKUovpF9LWU&eurl=http://www.americablog.com/[/youtube]


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

jsanders said:


> Am I the only one who think Obama looks like Curious George? They have the same hairline, the same ears, and the same shaped head.


Jealousy rearing its ugly head there, jsanders.

btw, this same guy called McCain Stumpy and I told him that was bigoted...but what do I know?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like I'm not the only one that doesn't consider it racist, or has the ability to see it in a different light.

Too bad nobody else has the cajones to speak up.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one that doesn't consider it racist, or has the ability to see it in a different light.
> 
> Too bad nobody else has the cajones to speak up.


It is a shame, because it is possible someone else could make a logical argument.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Last night I was discussing the upcoming election with a guy who called, in all seriousness, Obama Curious George. Not once, but twice.
> 
> I thought he was being a racist and told him so, though he insisted he wasn't being a racist.
> 
> What do you think--is calling Obama Curious George racist or not?



I think it depends on whether or not a racist is calling him Curious George as a racial slur or not.

To my knowledge, Curious George was a monkey that lived with the Man in the Yellow Hat.  I don't recall race being discussed in the books.

Is calling Bush a chimp and/or caricaturizing him as one racist?

Every President in my lifetime has been caricaturized and lampooned.  Obama looks like Curious George.  It isn't suddenly racist because he's half-black.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Ravi said:


> It is a shame, because it is possible someone else could make a logical argument.



Like you would consider anything anyone has to say as valid as long as it disagreed with you, anyway..

Remember - in THIS thread, RGS is "right".  Why?  Because he agrees with you.

Everywhere else, he's pondscum that's leeching off the government.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one that doesn't consider it racist, or has the ability to see it in a different light.
> 
> Too bad nobody else has the cajones to speak up.



Since when do you need back up ? Your cajones are probably the same size as your boobs.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

Gunny said:


> I think it depends on whether or not a racist is calling him Curious George as a racial slur or not.
> 
> To my knowledge, Curious George was a monkey that lived with the Man in the Yellow Hat.  I don't recall race being discussed in the books.
> 
> ...


The point is people have been refering to black people as monkeys for a long time. Example: Porch Monkey! The guy might have not been trying to use it in a racist way but some people should think before they say such things.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> The point is people have been refering to black people as monkeys for a long time. Example: Porch Monkey! The guy might have not been trying to use it in a racist way but some people should think before they say such things.



You're right.  Some people should think.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

But I did think it was hilarious in Clerks II when he (can't remember his name right now) wanted to bring the saying Porch Monkey back because he didn't know it was a racist term! 
"One ring to rule them all!" Sorry I had to say it!


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Curious George is a wonderful cartoon.  He's not only smart, but has a solid moral compass.  

The Signifying Monkey is a character of African-American folklore.  

I'm not sure what everyone is getting so upset about.  George W. Bush looks like a Chimpanzee.

Here's a comparison:

Obama and Curious George:







George W. Bush and a Chimpanzee:





George W. Bush or Chimpanzee?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> But I did think it was hilarious in Clerks II when he (can't remember his name right now) wanted to bring the saying Porch Monkey back because he didn't know it was a racist term!
> "One ring to rule them all!" Sorry I had to say it!



Sorry but there ain't no way I'm calling the monkey on my porch an African- American !


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

xsited1 said:


> Curious George is a wonderful cartoon.  He's not only smart, but has a solid moral compass.
> 
> The Signifying Monkey is a character of African-American folklore.
> 
> ...


WoW! George does look like a Chimp!
And I do love Curious George! I don't let my son really watch tv except for Curious George and Sesame Street!


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> WoW! George does look like a Chimp!
> And I do love Curious George! I don't let my son really watch tv except for Curious George and Sesame Street!



No question about it!  If we laughed more at ourselves, we'd be a lot better off.  I've noticed that many times if someone calls another a racist, they're just using it as a crutch to avoid a deeper issue.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 12, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> The point is people have been refering to black people as monkeys for a long time. Example: Porch Monkey! The guy might have not been trying to use it in a racist way but some people should think before they say such things.



That's not a point.  It's an excuse.  

The guy might have not been trying to use it in a racist way but some people should think _before_ they squeal racism.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2008)

Gunny said:


> That's not a point.  It's an excuse.
> 
> The guy might have not been trying to use it in a racist way but some people should think _before_ they squeal racism.


The problem is someone people do not call others out on their racism! There are still many people in this country who are racist and people just sweap it under the rug.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 12, 2008)

only a fool would use that as some kind of political tool...no surprise it came from you

i am sure we can find obama supporters doing that and more.....idiot


----------



## Stoner (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a question.  Why is it everyone jumps up and screams, "RACISM!" every time someone references a monkey to Obama but no one has a problem with calling Bush "Chimp?"

What's good for the goose...


----------



## Chris (Oct 12, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I have a question.  Why is it everyone jumps up and screams, "RACISM!" every time someone references a monkey to Obama but no one has a problem with calling Bush "Chimp?"
> 
> What's good for the goose...



Because Bush actually does look like a chimp?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris said:


> Because Bush actually does look like a chimp?


 only to complete morons


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 12, 2008)

Come on guys the chimp he is called a chimp because of is Named George.


----------



## Silence (Oct 12, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> only to complete morons



or people without vision impairments.  

clearly referring to a black man as a monkey has a racist tinge to it.. denying it is ridiculous.  

the sad thing about that guy is he used his current president's namesake as his model... makes him look pretty stupid I'd say.  

Chris, pos rep for those pictures... they were hysterical!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2008)

Silence said:


> or people without vision impairments.
> 
> clearly referring to a black man as a monkey has a racist tinge to it.. denying it is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


so, its ok to compare one human to a monkey, but not another
got ya


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 13, 2008)

Bush get called a chimp after curious george guys.

He wanders arround messing everything up and not understanding whats really going on.

Hes just like Bush.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 13, 2008)

Referring to a black man as a monkey and or chimp is racist and distasteful, the idiots who do this know full well what to expect, they shouldn't be acting so shocked like they don't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Referring to a black man as a monkey and or chimp is racist and distasteful, the idiots who do this know full well what to expect, they shouldn't be acting so shocked like they don't know what the hell is going on.


then these same people complaining about Obama being compared to a monkey should also denounce Bush being called one as well


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 13, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> then these same people complaining about Obama being compared to a monkey should also denounce Bush being called one as well




Bush isn't black so why should blacks say anything about that? The blacks=chimps and monkeys thing was invented by whites so whites need to clean up the mess they made.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Bush isn't black so why should blacks say anything about that? The blacks=chimps and monkeys thing was invented by whites so whites need to clean up the mess they made.


ah, i see
its a double standard


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 13, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> ah, i see
> its a double standard



has any black man called Bush a chimp? No. Has calling whites a chimp historically had any racially connotations? No. So why should blacks say anything about Bush? Quit trying to excuse the stupidity of conservatards.


----------



## Shattered (Oct 13, 2008)

Combined both Gurious George threads (One from Politics, the other from Racism) together since they're the same. -Shattered


----------



## Ravi (Oct 13, 2008)

Gunny said:


> I think it depends on whether or not a racist is calling him Curious George as a racial slur or not.



The guy that made the remark could very well be here posting as William Joyce. I've never heard him say anything but negative things about black people.



> To my knowledge, Curious George was a monkey that lived with the Man in the Yellow Hat.  I don't recall race being discussed in the books.


 Not sure if that matters.



> Is calling Bush a chimp and/or caricaturizing him as one racist?


 Probably not because calling Bush a chimp is really only calling this one person a chimp, not by implication the entire white population. Calling Obama Curious George is more of a comment on blacks in general.



> Every President in my lifetime has been caricaturized and lampooned.  Obama looks like Curious George.  It isn't suddenly racist because he's half-black.


Come on now, Curious George has small ears...the only thing they have in common is they aren't whitish.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 13, 2008)

Ravi said:


> The guy that made the remark could very well be here posting as William Joyce. I've never heard him say anything but negative things about black people.
> 
> Not sure if that matters.
> 
> ...



You DO see your blatantly obvious double-standard, right?  Calling Bush a chimp is nothing but calling Obama a chimp is WAY more.

I'll stick to one standard.


----------



## nia588 (Oct 13, 2008)

im not generally a person who liked to throw the race card out there often. but this is indeed racist.


----------



## nia588 (Oct 13, 2008)

Gunny said:


> You DO see your blatantly obvious double-standard, right?  Calling Bush a chimp is nothing but calling Obama a chimp is WAY more.
> 
> I'll stick to one standard.



calling a white man a chimp doesn't have racist connotations to it like it does for a black man. now im not for calling anyone a monkey whether they are black or white, but im just saying it's different.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 13, 2008)

nia588 said:


> calling a white man a chimp doesn't have racist connotations to it like it does for a black man. now im not for calling anyone a monkey whether they are black or white, but im just saying it's different.



And those claiming other wise know it or should. Somethings simply ARE. This is one of them.


----------



## Silence (Oct 13, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> then these same people complaining about Obama being compared to a monkey should also denounce Bush being called one as well



have you ever heard anyone call a white person a monkey as a racial slur?  I doubt it DC.  You're over simplifying again to make excuses for the racist behavior which you seem to condone.  

now if people were referring to Bush as a dumb cracker I would say that was racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2008)

nia588 said:


> calling a white man a chimp doesn't have racist connotations to it like it does for a black man. now im not for calling anyone a monkey whether they are black or white, but im just saying it's different.


i thought we were supposed to be color blind?
and treat EVERYONE(regardless of race) the same


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't see how a cartoon that was created before Obama hit the scene can be considered RACIST because Obama comes along decades later and happens to look like Curious George.

Who is also adorable, I might add.

But Obama really does resemble him, but it's obviously inadvertent and not the creator's fault. How was he supposed to know that somebody would come along 60 years down the line and look just like Curious George? It's a freak coincidence.

You want to question the motives of authors...take a look at Roald Dahl. That guy was just a FREAK.


----------



## manifold (Oct 13, 2008)

What about Barrack Obuckwheat?  Is that racist?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2008)

manifold said:


> What about Barrack Obuckwheat?  Is that racist?


buckwheat is racist?

WOW


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 13, 2008)

Quick somebody tell Eddie Murphy.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Quick somebody tell Eddie Murphy.


LOL 

i almost said that too


----------



## Shattered (Oct 13, 2008)

Woohoo.  At least I'm not the one little lone person on the whole board that doesn't think it's racist.

_**does happy dance**_


----------



## Ravi (Oct 13, 2008)

manifold said:


> What about Barrack Obuckwheat?  Is that racist?


Depends.

Is cream of wheat McCain racist?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 13, 2008)

Silence said:


> clearly referring to a black man as a monkey has a racist tinge to it.. denying it is ridiculous.



That's fucking idiotic.  'Monkey' has long been a term to describe stupid people, regardless of race.  Been used ever since I can remember.

I love the double standard.  It's ok to call Bush 'chimp' but not okay to call Obama 'monkey.'

Since the libs have had so much fun with calling Bush 'chimp' it's more than fair to call Obama 'monkey.'  From now on, Obama is a monkey because he's a complete fucking dolt.  After all, you libs love equality, right?  Well here you go.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 14, 2008)

Its such a double standard.   I mean whites don't get upset when I call them "******", so why do blacks?   I just can't understand it.

Hi, they get upset because of the history of racism and the connotations these things have.   This double standard bullshit is like you don't understand the difference between a bonfire in ones yard to keep warm, and a burning cross.   Connotations matter.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

Gunny said:


> You DO see your blatantly obvious double-standard, right?  Calling Bush a chimp is nothing but calling Obama a chimp is WAY more.
> 
> I'll stick to one standard.


One way is to say he is stupid! The other is because the white man always said black people looked like monkeys. Like many have said on here, calling a black man a monkey has been a racial term probably since the slave trade began. Even if the guy didn't mean it that way there is certain things you should not say. And if they want to refer to him as a cartoon character they should use one that doesn't have so much racist undertone! Like I have said before there are such characters as Dennis the Menace they could use. For one that way they would not be accused of being racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> One way is to say he is stupid! The other is because the white man always said black people looked like monkeys. Like many have said on here, calling a black man a monkey has been a racial term probably since the slave trade began. Even if the guy didn't mean it that way there is certain things you should not say. And if they want to refer to him as a cartoon character they should use one that doesn't have so much racist undertone! Like I have said before there are such characters as Dennis the Menace they could use. For one that way they would not be accused of being racist.


so you would be ok if we just called Obama stupid?
since calling bush a chimp is just calling him stupid, wouldnt that be the same as calling him a chimp?
words mean things


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Libs want equality.  They're going to get it.  It was acceptable to call Bush 'chimp' for 8 years so it's got to be acceptable to call Obama a similiar name.

Obama will now be referred to as Monkey.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> Libs want equality.  They're going to get it.  It was acceptable to call Bush 'chimp' for 4 years so it's got to be acceptable to call Obama a similiar name.
> 
> Obama will now be referred to as Monkey.


uh, 8 years


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, 8 years



My bad.  Thanks for the redirect.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> My bad. Thanks for the redirect.


your welcome

if its ok to call one human "chimp" it must be ok to call any human the same


wouldnt want to discriminate ya know


of course, for those idiot moron libs, its not really ok to call ANY human a chimp, but it hasnt stopped them for the past 8 FUCKING YEARS


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> so you would be ok if we just called Obama stupid?
> since calling bush a chimp is just calling him stupid, wouldnt that be the same as calling him a chimp?
> words mean things


You can call him stupid all you want! But you should have enough respect to know that monkey is a racial term for black people and not to use it. Just like one should not use retard when refering to developmentally disabled person. 
Even if you don't mean it that way, you should still not use the term.
And you know some of those people calling him Curious George, isnt because he is curious or stupid!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> You can call him stupid all you want! But you should have enough respect to know that monkey is a racial term for black people and not use it. Just like one should not use retard when refering to developmentally disabled person.
> Even if you don't mean it the one it could sound, you should still not use the term.
> And you some of those people calling him Curious George, is because he is curious or stupid!


see above
you guys set this up, now you gotta deal with it


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> monkey is a racial term for black people



It's also a name people refer to stupid people as.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> It's also a name people refer to stupid people as.


I don't care, learn some respect. And I have never called Bush a chimp, I have called him an idiot. I don't need to hide behind an animal name to say what I really mean. BUSH IS AN IDIOT! If you think Obama is an idiot just say so!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> If you think Obama is an idiot just say so!



I did.  I called him a monkey.  Pay attention.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I did.  I called him a monkey.


Then be prepared to be called a racist!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Then be prepared to be called a racist!



If it's fine to call Bush 'chimp' it's fine to call Obama 'monkey.'  Just following the libbies' guidelines.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> If it's fine to call Bush 'chimp' it's fine to call Obama 'monkey.'  Just following the libbies' guidelines.


Why don't you be the bigger person and show enough respect to not use a racist term even if you don't mean it that way! You guys always have excuses!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Then be prepared to be called a racist!


as if that hasnt already happened
anyone not bending over and kissing Obama's ass is called a racist
you have already cheapened that to the point i really dont give a shit anymore


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Why don't you be the bigger person and show enough respect to not use a racist term



If it's a racist term why did the vast majority of libbies use it for 8 years?  Are libs racist?


----------



## jillian (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> If it's a racist term why did the vast majority of libbies use it for 8 years?  Are libs racist?



First of all, someone who calls himself "stoner" should really be more careful about the names he assigns to others.

Second, given Baby Bush's approval ratings, I'd say it's far more than "libbies" who disapprove of him.

Third, in case it's escaped your notice or the brain cells leading to the optic nerve don't work anymore, no one called Bush a monkey because of the color of his skin.

Personally, I'd be really embarrassed to try to justify that.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 14, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Might have to explain this one, not everyone knows the cartoon in question. And yes that would be a form of racism. Not just because Curious George is a monkey but because it has no bearing on Obama at all in any way form or shape EXCEPT the racial "monkey" part.



While I understand the racial overtones involved if one chooses to refer to a Black man or woman as a monkey, chimp, or even gorilla, I'm not convinced that referring to Obama as "Curious George" is necessarily offensive or even racially motivated. If viewing images of Obama and Curious George side by side, there is a resemblance, especially in the ears. Much as there a resemblance between George Bush and a chimp, which is why we've spent eight years hearing people referring to Bush as, among other things, a chimp. It seems to me that the greatest danger, obviously, lies in the historical context of using the names of various lower primates to refer to Blacks. Perhaps "Dumbo" would be more appropriate and racially sensitive? Personally, I prefer using the man's name, Barack, Obama, or Barack Obama, but that's just me.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 14, 2008)

jillian said:


> no one called Bush a monkey because of the color of his skin.



And I'm not calling Obama a monkey because of the color of his skin.

If you'd pay more attention in these debates we wouldn't have to spend multiple posts getting you up to speed with the rest of us.  Pay attention, sport.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> If it's a racist term why did the vast majority of libbies use it for 8 years?  Are libs racist?


No because it does not refer to Bush's race, it refers to his intelligence! SO therefore it cannot be a racist term and it has not been used to describe his race for the last 300 hundred years. 
Pick something else to call him! Really I could careless what you call him, you are the one who looks like a racist if you do!


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> as if that hasnt already happened
> anyone not bending over and kissing Obama's ass is called a racist
> you have already cheapened that to the point i really dont give a shit anymore


No not everyone who doesn't like him is a racist, people who do not vote for him because he is black,  think he is muslim, or call him monkey are racist. Plus there is the fact there are the people who keep bringing up the fact he is muslim like it should matters what his religion is. I mean who really cares if he is muslim, we have freedom of religion in this country!


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> No not everyone who doesn't like him is a racist, people who do not vote for him because he is black,  think he is muslim, or call him monkey are racist. Plus there is the fact there are the people who keep bringing up the fact he is muslim like it should matter what is religion is. I mean who really cares if he is muslim, we have freedom of religion in this country!



And we have the right to vote using any criteria we like. It would be nice if we could get all the answers to our questions instead of jsut the ones the moderators ask. America is becoming what my high school teachers described to me as communism.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> And we have the right to vote using any criteria we like. It would be nice if we could get all the answers to our questions instead of jsut the ones the moderators ask. America is becoming what my high school teachers described to me as communism.


Are you getting all your questions answered by McCain and Palin?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Are you getting all your questions answered by McCain and Palin?



Where did I exclude them from my question ?


----------



## Shattered (Oct 14, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> No not everyone who doesn't like him is a racist, people who do not vote for him because he is black,  think he is muslim, or call him monkey are racist. Plus there is the fact there are the people who keep bringing up the fact he is muslim like it should matters what his religion is. I mean who really cares if he is muslim, we have freedom of religion in this country!



What about those of us not voting for him just because he flat out sucks donkey dick?

Are we racist?

(Ok, that was a little crude, but I'm really crabby)


----------



## Ravi (Oct 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> And we have the right to vote using any criteria we like. It would be nice if we could get all the answers to our questions instead of jsut the ones the moderators ask. America is becoming what my high school teachers described to me as communism.


You must have had some pretty dumb teachers.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 14, 2008)

Ravi said:


> You must have had some pretty dumb teachers.



Oh they were Ravi, but they still make you look like an idiot.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 14, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> so you would be ok if we just called Obama stupid?
> since calling bush a chimp is just calling him stupid, wouldnt that be the same as calling him a chimp?
> words mean things



Calling him a chimp is NOT just calling him stupid, actually.   This is quite a simple concept.   The term monkey has racial overtones when directed at a black man.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 14, 2008)

Stoner said:


> If it's fine to call Bush 'chimp' it's fine to call Obama 'monkey.'  Just following the libbies' guidelines.



No, actually your following an asinine caricature of "libbies guidelines".

But then, it wouldn't really be you if you weren't being an ass.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Last night I was discussing the upcoming election with a guy who called, in all seriousness, Obama Curious George. Not once, but twice.
> 
> I thought he was being a racist and told him so, though he insisted he wasn't being a racist.
> 
> What do you think--is calling Obama Curious George racist or not?



I voted yes.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 14, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Calling him a chimp is NOT just calling him stupid, actually.   This is quite a simple concept.   The term monkey has racial overtones when directed at a black man.



 Let's get real here. The liberals intent has been to debase Bush and the republicans for 8 years. They have used the ugliest adjectives and comparisons as possible are still using them to describe McCain and Palin. If you think that you can now cry foul because some conservatives are playing the mudslinging game your an idiot. Curious George is TAME compared to what could be used to senselessly debase Obama.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Let's get real here. The liberals intent has been to debase Bush and the republicans for 8 years. They have used the ugliest adjectives and comparisons as possible are still using them to describe McCain and Palin. If you think that you can now cry foul because some conservatives are playing the mudslinging game your an idiot. Curious George is TAME compared to what could be used to senselessly debase Obama.



Alright, I admit to comparing W to "Curious George" on occasion.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 14, 2008)

Valerie said:


> Alright, I admit to comparing W to "Curious George" on occasion.



Thats double reverse racism---you ass !


----------



## hjmick (Oct 14, 2008)

Valerie said:


> Alright, I admit to comparing W to "Curious George" on occasion.



And why not? There is a resemblance, just as there is a resemblance to Obama, and I don't mean because he's Black. It's the ears, damn it!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Calling him a chimp is NOT just calling him stupid, actually.   This is quite a simple concept.   The term monkey has racial overtones when directed at a black man.


so, you're saying we need to descriminate in how its ok to call a chimp
Obama = no
Bush = ok


got it
i thought MLK Jr's dream was for a "color blind" society
 i guess we moved beyond that now


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 14, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Let's get real here. The liberals intent has been to debase Bush and the republicans for 8 years. They have used the ugliest adjectives and comparisons as possible are still using them to describe McCain and Palin. If you think that you can now cry foul because some conservatives are playing the mudslinging game your an idiot. Curious George is TAME compared to what could be used to senselessly debase Obama.



The problem isn't the "mudslinging game".   The problem is its relevance to racism.   If you somehow missed that, I'm not quite sure how to help you.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 14, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> so, you're saying we need to descriminate in how its ok to call a chimp
> Obama = no
> Bush = ok
> 
> ...



You can call Bush and Obama chimp equally and treat them on equal grounds, when your side stops hanging nooses around pictures of Obama, when they stop spreading lies about him being a Muslim, and when we don't have KKK groups in this country.

MLK wanted a colorblind society, but only an idiot of the highest order would think that a colorblind society means we have to ignore instances of racism.   Thats pretty much the stupidest thing ever.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 14, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> The problem isn't the "mudslinging game".   The problem is its relevance to racism.   If you somehow missed that, I'm not quite sure how to help you.



Sorry---trying to make race somehow out of bounds when democrats try to take full advantage of it is another one of your double standards. 
I haven't seen the liberals back off of making fun of Palin. They use her gender against her all the time. 
Do you understand why they get called 'whiney' now ?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> You can call Bush and Obama chimp equally and treat them on equal grounds, when your side stops hanging nooses around pictures of Obama, when they stop spreading lies about him being a Muslim, and when we don't have KKK groups in this country.
> 
> MLK wanted a colorblind society, but only an idiot of the highest order would think that a colorblind society means we have to ignore instances of racism.   Thats pretty much the stupidest thing ever.


"my side"
you dont even know what "my side" is
you call ME a hack
LOL
you are a stupid fucking hack yourself


----------



## Luissa (Oct 15, 2008)

Shattered said:


> What about those of us not voting for him just because he flat out sucks donkey dick?
> 
> Are we racist?
> 
> (Ok, that was a little crude, but I'm really crabby)


Isn't that exactly what I said! I have no problem if you are voting for mccain if you believe what he believes in.


----------



## eots (Oct 15, 2008)

the more you  think about it ,,Obama does look like curious George ..not because he is black.. but because he Has a small head and big ass ears,,even if he where white ..he would still resemble George...I would love to hear MCcain say it ...and  friends who do you suppose voted to raise your taxes to fund sex education for children..that's right....curious George over here !


----------



## Ravi (Oct 15, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Let's get real here. The liberals intent has been to debase Bush and the republicans for 8 years. They have used the ugliest adjectives and comparisons as possible are still using them to describe McCain and Palin.


Perhaps, if the Republicans are offended the little crybabies, they shouldn't have spent the last eight years or so pretending liberals hate America and are traitors. That's really hard to top, insult wise.





> If you think that you can now cry foul because some conservatives are playing the mudslinging game your an idiot. Curious George is TAME compared to what could be used to senselessly debase Obama.


I get it, tame racism is okay.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> MLK wanted a colorblind society, but only an idiot of the highest order would think that a colorblind society means we have to ignore instances of racism.   Thats pretty much the stupidest thing ever.


Yep.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 15, 2008)

btw, boys and girls, Curious George has small ears.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 15, 2008)

Ravi said:


> btw, boys and girls, Curious George has small ears.



The obvious attempt to pretend comparing ANY black man to a monkey is not racist would be funny if I did not have to admit it is all the Conservatives doing it.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Sorry---trying to make race somehow out of bounds when democrats try to take full advantage of it is another one of your double standards.
> I haven't seen the liberals back off of making fun of Palin. They use her gender against her all the time.
> Do you understand why they get called 'whiney' now ?



Racial slurs ARE out of bounds.   If you can't realize that, there is no helping you.

And nobody should be making fun of Palin because of her gender.   Not many people have, and there was a backlash from many in the left because of the ones who did.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> "my side"
> you dont even know what "my side" is
> you call ME a hack
> LOL
> you are a stupid fucking hack yourself



Actually I do.   You are the fucking joke who will do anything to get a Republican elected, no matter who it is.   

And really the "I know you are, but what am I?" tactic is fucking retarded.   Surely even a mental midget like yourself can come up with something better than that.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Racial slurs ARE out of bounds.   If you can't realize that, there is no helping you.
> 
> And nobody should be making fun of Palin because of her gender.   Not many people have, and there was a backlash from many in the left because of the ones who did.



balderdash


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> balderdash



Compelling argument, really.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Compelling argument, really.



ty---how men times have we heard how screwed our country is because only white men run the show ? That's a racist attitude. When people promote Obama because of his race he will be criticized racially. Scream racist all you want------it's been screamed so much at inappropriate times that it's meaningless.


----------



## eots (Oct 15, 2008)

Ravi said:


> btw, boys and girls, Curious George has small ears.



his ears where big relative to his skinny head...but maybe  dumbo would a better comparison


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Actually I do.   You are the fucking joke who will do anything to get a Republican elected, no matter who it is.
> 
> And really the "I know you are, but what am I?" tactic is fucking retarded.   Surely even a mental midget like yourself can come up with something better than that.


thats where you are wrong
you dont know what the fuck you are talking about and you show yourself to be a fucking asshole


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone that claims this is not racism is a liar or a fool, in my opinion.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> ty---how men times have we heard how screwed our country is because only white men run the show ?



Umm I don't hear that very much.   What kind of shit do you listen too?



> That's a racist attitude. When people promote Obama because of his race he will be criticized racially.



The only reason he is promoted "because of his race" is because blacks think that he will be responsive to black voters more than a white president would.   How exactly is that racist?   



> Scream racist all you want------it's been screamed so much at inappropriate times that it's meaningless.



Meaningless?   God damn your naive.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> thats where you are wrong
> you dont know what the fuck you are talking about and you show yourself to be a fucking asshole



Aww, does poor little Republican, John McCain loving  DC not like me?  I feel so...empty inside 

Your just bitter that your boy is about to get his ass kicked.   Its cute that all you can do it try and set it up so that you can whine about voter fraud after you get your ass kicked, but do try and be something less than an immature whining, crying child.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Aww, does poor little Republican, John McCain loving  DC not like me?  I feel so...empty inside
> 
> Your just bitter that your boy is about to get his ass kicked.   Its cute that all you can do it try and set it up so that you can whine about voter fraud after you get your ass kicked, but do try and be something less than an immature whining, crying child.



What? Miss out on all the fun YOU have had for 8 years whining and crying? Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Umm I don't hear that very much.   What kind of shit do you listen too?


Rush. He says it all the time. He's the one that made it up. Duckweed isn't very bright.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What? Miss out on all the fun YOU have had for 8 years whining and crying? Pot meet Kettle.



I didn't whine about voter fraud.   But nice try there, genius.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> I didn't whine about voter fraud.   But nice try there, genius.



You have all but done it. And what has been good for the Liberals, you know your buddies, for the last 8 years seems good enough for any one else that wants to waste their time doing it.

You want credibility on the issue? Start telling your buddies PUBLICLY they are wrong. SOMETHING you refuse to do.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 15, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You have all but done it. And what has been good for the Liberals, you know your buddies, for the last 8 years seems good enough for any one else that wants to waste their time doing it.



All but done it?   That means...wait for it...wait for it...I DIDN'T DO IT.

Jesus.  



> You want credibility on the issue? Start telling your buddies PUBLICLY they are wrong. SOMETHING you refuse to do.



Actually I have no opinion on it.   Florida was sketchy.   I don't believe it was some master plan, but I'm not sure, if truth be known (which it can't be) that Bush actually won in 2000.   That said, I don't know that he didn't win either, so I'm willing to accept the retarded USSC decision.   And yes, it was retarded.   And decision that says "this decision doesn't count as stare decisis " is a retarded decision.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 15, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Aww, does poor little Republican, John McCain loving DC not like me? I feel so...empty inside
> 
> Your just bitter that your boy is about to get his ass kicked. Its cute that all you can do it try and set it up so that you can whine about voter fraud after you get your ass kicked, but do try and be something less than an immature whining, crying child.


this proves why you are a fucking moron
you dont know shit about me
i never have "loved" McCain and didnt vote for him in any primary or caucus
in fact, i think he was the worst of the lot of the republicans that ran(except for Paul, but he's not really a republican, he's a libertarian)
but, he is far and away better than Obama


and keep counting those chickens
just watch out for that bradley effect

oh, and the real poll, the one on Nov 2nd, there wont be any over sampling


----------



## Luissa (Oct 15, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The obvious attempt to pretend comparing ANY black man to a monkey is not racist would be funny if I did not have to admit it is all the Conservatives doing it.


I would give you a rep for admitting this but I have to spred them around before I can give you another!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 15, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> I would give you a rep for admitting this but I have to spred them around before I can give you another!


I gave him one for you...


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 15, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I gave him one for you...



God will bless you for your kindness and tolerance.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 15, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh, and the real poll, the one on Nov 2nd, there wont be any over sampling



You mean they won't poll registered libs in Massachusetts?  You mean you can't get an accurate poll when you do it that way?

The hell you say.


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 16, 2008)

The elephant in the room here is that monkey comparisons to blacks sting because, well, blacks look, sound and act kind of like monkeys.  Genetically, all humans are descended from monkeys (see Bush II), but we get the sense (and probably DNA would show) that _blacks are closer to them._  Look at an ape hand, and look at a dark black person's hand... it's like the same thing.  Look at a black man's wide nose, and look at an ape's wide nose.  Watch a bunch of monkeys get all whipped up, and watch a group of blacks get all whipped up.  Compare the long-reach arms of a black basketball player, and an ape at the zoo.  Sorry, but there's a similarity there.  So, it really pisses blacks off to be called apes or monkeys in a way that it wouldn't if you called them, say, giraffes or gazelles.

http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/americans-still-linking-blacks-apes-15428.html


----------



## hjmick (Oct 16, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh, and the real poll, the one on Nov 2nd, there wont be any over sampling




Pssst... November 4th is election day... pass it on...


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

hjmick said:


> Pssst... November 4th is election day... pass it on...


yeah, someone already got me on that
i guess i should have said on the first tuesday in Nov


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 16, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> The elephant in the room here is that monkey comparisons to blacks sting because, well, blacks look, sound and act kind of like monkeys.  Genetically, all humans are descended from monkeys (see Bush II), but we get the sense (and probably DNA would show) that _blacks are closer to them._  Look at an ape hand, and look at a dark black person's hand... it's like the same thing.  Look at a black man's wide nose, and look at an ape's wide nose.  Watch a bunch of monkeys get all whipped up, and watch a group of blacks get all whipped up.  Compare the long-reach arms of a black basketball player, and an ape at the zoo.  Sorry, but there's a similarity there.  So, it really pisses blacks off to be called apes or monkeys in a way that it wouldn't if you called them, say, giraffes or gazelles.
> 
> Americans still linking blacks to apes | Science Blog



Ohh look the board's white racist chimes in.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 16, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> this proves why you are a fucking moron
> you dont know shit about me
> i never have "loved" McCain and didnt vote for him in any primary or caucus
> in fact, i think he was the worst of the lot of the republicans that ran(except for Paul, but he's not really a republican, he's a libertarian)
> but, he is far and away better than Obama



Well you sure fooled me, with your fawning and pathetic excuses for anything and everything McCain or any Republican does. 



> and keep counting those chickens
> just watch out for that bradley effect



Point proven.   Only a McCainophile would be able to spew this kind of crap at this point.   Your boy is going to LOSE.    



> oh, and the real poll, the one on Nov 2nd, there wont be any over sampling



The "oversampling" you say is going on, isn't.   THey are polling more Democrats because *more of the country is Democrat*.   

And yeah...the real poll on Nov 2nd is the one that matters   Make sure you show up on Nov 2nd and ask to vote...


----------



## Luissa (Oct 16, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, someone already got me on that
> i guess i should have said on the first tuesday in Nov


But it isn't always the first tuesday of the month, it has to follow the first monday so it can never be on the first of the month.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> But it isn't always the first tuesday of the month, it has to follow the first monday so it can never be on the first of the month.


yes, but it IS the first tuesday THIS year


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Well you sure fooled me, with your fawning and pathetic excuses for anything and everything McCain or any Republican does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks again for proving once again what a moron you are


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 16, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> thanks again for proving once again what a moron you are



And again DC avoids facts for insults.   Surprise, surprise.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish this moronic thread would just die.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> And again DC avoids facts for insults.   Surprise, surprise.


when you start posting facts, i wont post insults, deal?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 16, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> when you start posting facts, i wont post insults, deal?



Sure.   I take it your assuming I haven't posted any facts yet?

So do tell me what exactly is your issue with the election being on November 4th.   Is that somehow not a fact in your eyes?   Or do you disagree with it?

Or perhaps your problem is with the fact that more of the country is Democrat.   Is that the fact you have an issue with?   Do feel free to enlighten me with your wisdom about when the election is, or the demographics of the country.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Sure.   I take it your assuming I haven't posted any facts yet?
> 
> So do tell me what exactly is your issue with the election being on November 4th.   Is that somehow not a fact in your eyes?   Or do you disagree with it?
> 
> Or perhaps your problem is with the fact that more of the country is Democrat.   Is that the fact you have an issue with?   Do feel free to enlighten me with your wisdom about when the election is, or the demographics of the country.


yeah, more ID as dems but not 40%+

but ya know what, keep believing these dishonest polls
but dont you cry on Nov 5th that the election was stolen
deal?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 16, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, more ID as dems but not 40%+
> 
> but ya know what, keep believing these dishonest polls
> but dont you cry on Nov 5th that the election was stolen
> deal?



Its 37% counting only Democrats.   Its 51% of the country with "leaners".

Lmao, its hilarious that you are so incredibly blind to reality that you actually think McCain will win.   

Want to make a bet about who will win?   If Obama wins, you leave the boards and never come back.   If McCain wins, I will leave the boards and never come back.

Deal?

http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/933.pdf


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Its 37% counting only Democrats. Its 51% of the country with "leaners".
> 
> Lmao, its hilarious that you are so incredibly blind to reality that you actually think McCain will win.
> 
> ...


i dont make stupid bets on politics

and i dont trust that poll either


----------



## Luissa (Oct 17, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, but it IS the first tuesday THIS year


but not every year!


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> but not every year!


i wasnt talking about every year
sheeesh, i made a mistake about the DATE of this years election


----------



## Luissa (Oct 17, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i wasnt talking about every year
> sheeesh, i made a mistake about the DATE of this years election


I wish we had the smile where it is a guy beating a dead horse!


----------



## Mr. President (Oct 17, 2008)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Might have to explain this one, not everyone knows the cartoon in question. And yes that would be a form of racism. Not just because Curious George is a monkey but because it has no bearing on Obama at all in any way form or shape EXCEPT the racial "monkey" part.



I disagree I think people look at the comment and jump to a racial conlusion.  However, they may have been insinuating a feeble minded well meaning person who just didn't realize the true effects of his actions.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. President said:


> I disagree I think people look at the comment and jump to a racial conlusion.  However, they may have been insinuating a feeble minded well meaning person who just didn't realize the true effects of his actions.



occam's razor, dude... you're going to hurt yourself spinning around that much.

define:Occam&#39;s Razor - Google Search


----------



## Ravi (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. President said:


> I disagree I think people look at the comment and jump to a racial conlusion.  However, they may have been insinuating a feeble minded well meaning person who just didn't realize the true effects of his actions.



Curious George isn't feeble-minded, though. He is a mischievous and curious little guy that is good at getting himself out of the jams he gets himself into.

I found this interesting bit of history on Wikipedia: In the United Kingdom, George was originally called *Zozo*, apparently to avoid using the name of the then-king, George VI, for a monkey.[2]


----------



## Mr. President (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> occam's razor, dude... you're going to hurt yourself spinning around that much.
> 
> define:Occam's Razor - Google Search



Seriously, Im black and my first thought would be dependent upon the context just because someone reffered to a black man as curious George doesn't mean it was a racial slur.  Second if we were going to look at it from that perspective we would have to go into a deep philisophical discussion of why the owner was white.  The explanation is always as simple as the person who made the statement.


----------



## jillian (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. President said:


> Seriously, Im black and my first thought would be dependent upon the context just because someone reffered to a black man as curious George doesn't mean it was a racial slur.  Second if we were going to look at it from that perspective we would have to go into a deep philisophical discussion of why the owner was white.  The explanation is always as simple as the person who made the statement.



I know you say you're black. And you seem to want to justify your support for these people. I understand.

I agree that the explanation is as simple as the people making the statement. But ask yourself WHY they're making the statements? It should offend you to your core.

BTW, how do you feel about the fact that Colin Powell is probably going to be endorsing Obama?


----------



## Mr. President (Oct 17, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Curious George isn't feeble-minded, though. He is a mischievous and curious little guy that is good at getting himself out of the jams he gets himself into.
> 
> I found this interesting bit of history on Wikipedia: In the United Kingdom, George was originally called *Zozo*, apparently to avoid using the name of the then-king, George VI, for a monkey.[2]



Was he black?...


----------



## Mr. President (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> I know you say you're black. And you seem to want to justify your support for these people. I understand.
> 
> I agree that the explanation is as simple as the people making the statement. But ask yourself WHY they're making the statements? It should offend you to your core.
> 
> BTW, how do you feel about the fact that Colin Powell is probably going to be endorsing Obama?



I may not be the most educated person on the planet but I do know when I should be offended.  Actually you informing me on when I should be offended is kind of offensive 

As far as who Colin Powell endorses, I couldn't care less.  In my opinion endorsements are a joke.  Colin Powell is educated and has my full respect.  However, if he endorses Obama it will simply be something I disagree with him on.  It would not lower the amount of respect I have for him it would simply make me question his political stance if he was to ever run for office.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

"Colin Powell is PROBABLY going to endorse Obama"?

What exactly is that based upon? 18 days left, I haven't heard anything of the kind.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. President said:


> Was he black?...


no
I think they tought that comparing anyone to a monkey was an insult.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

THe question doesn't read that way, though. The question reads Curious George-racist or not?

The book is certainly not racist. It's idiotic to say that the author was making a racist comment against Obama just because 50 years later Obama happens to look like C.G.

As I said before, comparisons of Bush to chimps caused widespread hilarity a few years ago.


----------



## Mr. President (Oct 17, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> no
> I think they tought that comparing anyone to a monkey was an insult.



You must have been as shocked as me to find out even white people don't like to be called monkeys


----------



## Ravi (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> THe question doesn't read that way, though. The question reads Curious George-racist or not?
> 
> The book is certainly not racist. It's idiotic to say that the author was making a racist comment against Obama just because 50 years later Obama happens to look like C.G.
> 
> As I said before, comparisons of Bush to chimps caused widespread hilarity a few years ago.


I'm sorry, I forget sometimes that you can't read.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I'm sorry, I forget sometimes that you can't read.



Not can't, just sometimes "don't". Particularly if it's ridiculous racist garbage posted by yourself.

Comparing Obama to Curious George, when there's such a ridiculous and marked resemblence, is no more racist than comparing Bush to chimps.

It's impossible to get around. We look like chimps, whites and blacks.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr. President said:


> You must have been as shocked as me to find out even white people don't like to be called monkeys



Isn't that odd ? I would imagine they also don't like being compared to Hitler but that doesn't seem to have made any difference to the name callers.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmmm...if saying things which result in other people getting mad and losing their cool can be considered "hate speech" then I would think calling comparing Hitler to Bush could be considered hate speech.

I also think attributing hateful motives and using incredibly vile racist slogans, then attributing them to people who have never used those slogans could also be considered hate speech. AFter all,t he definition is to deliberately incite hate. I think that's what Ravi does every time she accuses us of racism, using explicit and offensive hate rhetoric...which she then neatly attributes to people who have never voiced it.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Hmmm...if saying things which result in other people getting mad and losing their cool can be considered "hate speech" then I would think calling comparing Hitler to Bush could be considered hate speech.
> 
> I also think attributing hateful motives and using incredibly vile racist slogans, then attributing them to people who have never used those slogans could also be considered hate speech. AFter all,t he definition is to deliberately incite hate. I think that's what Ravi does every time she accuses us of racism, using explicit and offensive hate rhetoric...which she then neatly attributes to people who have never voiced it.


Link?


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 17, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Hmmm...if saying things which result in other people getting mad and losing their cool can be considered "hate speech" then I would think calling comparing Hitler to Bush could be considered hate speech.
> 
> I also think attributing hateful motives and using incredibly vile racist slogans, then attributing them to people who have never used those slogans could also be considered hate speech. AFter all,t he definition is to deliberately incite hate. I think that's what Ravi does every time she accuses us of racism, using explicit and offensive hate rhetoric...which she then neatly attributes to people who have never voiced it.



"Hate speech" is another gobbaldy gook phrase that just means saying things to piss people off. Everyone uses it from time to time.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> occam's razor, dude... you're going to hurt yourself spinning around that much.
> 
> define:Occam&#39;s Razor - Google Search


improper use of Occams Razor

please explain how it fits here


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 17, 2008)

jillian said:


> Colin Powell is probably going to be endorsing Obama?



Blood is thicker than water.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> i dont make stupid bets on politics



Aww, poor baby.   Your willing to say the polls are all fake, but when its time to pony up you "don't make stupid bets" eh?   Its ok, I get it.



> and i dont trust that poll either



Of course not.   Its not a trustworthy poll unless it satisfies your preconceived beliefs, right?

Fucking absurd.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 18, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> "Colin Powell is PROBABLY going to endorse Obama"?
> 
> What exactly is that based upon? 18 days left, I haven't heard anything of the kind.



You can post the mindless shit that Drudge posts ad nauseum, but you somehow miss the "Colin Powell might endorse Obama" link on Drudge?

Damn, your even more one-sided than he is.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Aww, poor baby.   Your willing to say the polls are all fake, but when its time to pony up you "don't make stupid bets" eh?   Its ok, I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, you are fucking absurd
i dont make stupid internet bets, nor do i make bets with fucking morons, you lose on BOTH accounts


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, you are fucking absurd
> i dont make stupid internet bets, nor do i make bets with fucking morons, you lose on BOTH accounts



tsk tsk.   I thought you said you'd stop with the insults when I posted facts, which I did.   I guess your nothing more than a dishonest partisan hack.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> tsk tsk.   I thought you said you'd stop with the insults when I posted facts, which I did.   I guess your nothing more than a dishonest partisan hack.


you havent posted facts


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 18, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you havent posted facts



Right...I forgot that the election is Nov 4th isn't a fact.   Its...Nov 2nd, right?   Or maybe Nov 5th?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> Right...I forgot that the election is Nov 4th isn't a fact.   Its...Nov 2nd, right?   Or maybe Nov 5th?


OFFS


----------

